# Exteris Audio Giveaway - Discussion Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Exteris Audio and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give one lucky member the opportunity to win one of *Exteris’ Model EA300SW* stand-alone weatherproof outdoor speaker/stereo systems, valued at $1849.00! This system will be featured in one of our upcoming reviews and then given away in early March 2013.








Model EA300SW key features:

100% Natural stone/travertine veneer cabinets
Integrated 12v CD/FM/AM marine grade player, with IR Remote + MP3/USB inputs
(4GB Micro-Flash Drive included for storing & playing up to ~1000/3.5min. songs!)


Two-way design, with dual powered subwoofers
Titanium tweeters and polypropylene woofers
On-board automated forced air ventilation and heating
Extras included just for this giveaway:

One 12vac/120w UL approved outdoor transformer
50’ Low Voltage 12vac cable
10’ 16ga.-4 cond. speaker wire
Everything you need to make your outdoor entertaining area rock – pun intended!


*Qualifications:*


Entry period is from _*November 15, 2012 through February 28, 2013*_.
A random drawing for one winner will be held the first part of March 2013 from the qualified entries.


ONLY members who are registered as of November 30, 2012 are eligible to qualify.


You must have a minimum of 25 posts during the qualification period.


You must have a minimum of 5 posts in the months of December 2012, January 2013 and February 2013. 
(These 15 required posts will be counted towards your 25 posts.)


No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)


Qualified members must post in the Qualification Thread that you would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing.


_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

*Terms & Conditions*

This giveaway is limited to U.S. members only. You must be able to prove your residency in the United States. The product is non-returnable for refund.

SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). 

If any HTS member purchases a system from Exteris Audio during the giveaway period and then wins the giveaway, the winning member will have the option to receive a refund for the original purchase price + shipping (if applicable) of the system bought OR we can ship the winning member the "giveaway" system.

The winner must be willing to post a user review here at Home Theater Shack within 45 days of receiving the system.

Be sure to check out the other products at Exteris Audio.


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!

...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow!!! Another awesome giveaway. A big thanks to the Sponsors for giving away such great equipment. Someone is going to be very happy with this one.


----------



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

looks pretty cool,they would be perfect for my BBQ area !


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow great looking speakers and a great sponsor! Thank you exteris audio for being on board and making one shackster very happy.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ever since i first saw them a few weeks ago, I've been really excited about these speakers. Good luck to whomever may win them.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like those could be the ultimate patio stereo system - for those of us that work for a living.

Interested to see how they test out. Keep us posted HTS!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

This looks like one of those gadgets for the guy that has everything! Can't wait to read a review of the babies. Thanks Exteris Audio & Home Theater Shack, the forum that just keeps on giving !!!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

What a good idea, travertine veneered cabinets, I like it.

I am going to tell a friend about this who was just asking me about outdoor speakers. 

Another great giveaway from the HTS!


----------



## Jerry_at_Exteris (Oct 29, 2012)

Tonto said:


> This looks like one of those gadgets for the guy that has everything! Can't wait to read a review of the babies. Thanks Exteris Audio & Home Theater Shack, the forum that just keeps on giving !!!


Our products are for the guy that may everything, but... ALWAYS has room for the next cool "audiothing" that comes along... 

Good luck in the giveaway!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you HTS and Exteris Audio for another great giveaway. I would enjoy these out in our Ohio room( ok Florida room). I have an older AVR collecting dust that would work great for two channel music.

Thanks again and GL to all.


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

You're ofcourse perfectly entitled to exclude non USA residents. But there's a little jealous voice inside my head that says _It ain't fair..._. I hope you apreciate that. I guess the sponsor isn't interested in non-USA residents. But check my gear and you'll see I am a dollar spender...

I was very happy to win a Oppo 83SE here two years ago, so I am not to bothered. Good luck to y'all.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

The giveaways on this site remain impressive; and I must admit also effective. I think it was a giveaway that initially caught my attention and another years later (which I filed to qualify for) that got me back into posting.

I hope I don't forget about this one come Feb.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... we are moving more towards trying to award those members who hang in there with us and post on a more regular basis. It is fairly easy to visit and make 5-10 posts per month.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... we are moving more towards trying to award those members who hang in there with us and post on a more regular basis. It is fairly easy to visit and make 5-10 posts per month.


True


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... we are moving more towards trying to award those members who hang in there with us and post on a more regular basis. It is fairly easy to visit and make 5-10 posts per month.


I agree and you should do that for sure, but it's also fair to say that some of the threads are more active than others. And when those subwoofers are built, with the guidance of the good folks that hang out on that perticular board, for which I will always be grateful to them BTW, then what? 

It's fair to say that other websites are more active on certain domains. Take Audyssey for example. If you want to know more about XT32, there's a site that I don't even have to mention which will discuss every little corner of it. There's a downside to that too ofcourse. It's not always pretty to see the agressive style of posting that goes on there sometimes. HTShack is a far more friendly universe to be in...

For me personally, my activity goes up and down. I checked this to see if was elligable for the Ken Kreisel sub giveaway. I am not since I posted only a few times in November and December. While I had a lot more in September and Oktober. That's easy to understand why: I was kinda between jobs in September and Oktober, while the new job project sucked up all my energy in November and December! 

Dxxx, those KK subs rule! Luckily I know of a good way to get another sub for little cash: build one more!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

That system looks great. As mentuioned it would be great for out at the BBQ....:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Qualification Thread is now open. Please be sure to read over the qualifications before you post that you are qualified.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've got to thank you guys for the giveaways. Even without them I try to log in at least once a day. I also post to any topic that I have some knowledge about and with something that IMO is pertinent. When I get enough posts in February I'll add my name to the list of qualifiers and hope for the best.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I didn't think it would be right to enter after I won the big one


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Yeah... in your case you would not have qualified per our rules. We do try to limit the winner to only once every six months. 

*It is a general rule that any member winning a giveaway valued at more than $100 will not be eligible for another giveaway within six months of winning a previous giveaway.*


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a good rule and we all Thank the Sponsors and HTS for all the fantastic giveaways offered here .. Congrats to the Winner


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

It looks like i have a 1 in 10 chance....wooohoooo! :jiggy: Unfortunetly I have a 99% chance of furlough.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*



phillihp23 said:


> It looks like i have a 1 in 10 chance....wooohoooo! :jiggy: Unfortunetly I have a 99% chance of furlough.


Don't feel bad... I've been out on leave without pay for 2 years (disability) and it is going to go for at least 2 more years.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*



phillihp23 said:


> It looks like i have a 1 in 10 chance....wooohoooo! :jiggy: Unfortunetly I have a 99% chance of furlough.


I am sorry to hear that. I work with quite a few civilian folks in one of the armed branches who will have to do that one day a week for quite some time with an indefinite end date, and I feel for them. Definitely not a shining time for our country.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*



BD55 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I work with quite a few civilian folks in one of the armed branches who will have to do that one day a week for quite some time with an indefinite end date, and I feel for them. Definitely not a shining time for our country.


fftopic2:
We haven't seen economic times this dark since the 1930s.:spend:. The 70s look like a bad day at a casino compared to now, lost a little $$ but you recover. Anyhow, good luck to whom ever won. I sure hope you live near me as these speakers look great and probably sound much better. Please be kind and invite me over for a listen. :jiggy:


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats JBrax enjoy man


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Congratulations JBrax!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! I didn't receive my newsletter yet? Thank you HTS and Exteris for another great giveaway. I won I won! Woo Hoo!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Congrats Jeff - road trip to KC!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. We have an open door policy and a freezer full of meat so c'mon. In class all day today so I'll have to somehow re-focus. Super excited!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Congratulation Jeff! You'll love them!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Enjoy !!!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Congrads JBrax, hope you enjoy the new toy's, let us know how they sound !!!


----------



## mcascio (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Congrats and enjoy JBrax!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Congratulation Jeff! You'll love them!


Thanks Dale. Really looking forward to summer cookouts around the grill and fire pit.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Congrads JBrax, hope you enjoy the new toy's, let us know how they sound !!!


Thanks and will certainly let everyone know.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Congratulations Jeff... we hope you enjoy it. I assume we will be having a rather large gathering in the next few months and everyone at HTS is invited, right? :whistling:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Congrats!!!!:yay:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Congratulations Jeff... we hope you enjoy it. I assume we will be having a rather large gathering in the next few months and everyone at HTS is invited, right? :whistling:


Thanks again Sonnie and as I said we have an open door policy. Lots of meat in the freezer and soon to have another toy to play with.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*



JBrax said:


> Thanks again Sonnie and as I said we have an open door policy. Lots of meat in the freezer and soon to have another toy to play with.


Road Trip!! :bigsmile:

Would love to see pics when you get them set up too Jeff.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Road Trip!! :bigsmile:
> 
> Would love to see pics when you get them set up too Jeff.


That shouldn't be a problem Joe. We still have lots of snow on the ground and although they're suppose to be able to handle the elements I'm sure I'll be a little protective. Nicer weather is surely right around the corner.


----------



## Jerry_at_Exteris (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Jeff,
Greetings and Congratulations from Exteris Audio!!

Hope you enjoy your new speaker/stereo system for many years to come.

You'll be contacted soon to arrange/schedule shipment.



Regards,
Jerry
Exteris Audio


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Congratulations Jeff  I look forward to your impressions on this.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jerry_at_Exteris said:


> Jeff,
> Greetings and Congratulations from Exteris Audio!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy your new speaker/stereo system for many years to come.
> ...


Thank you Jerry for the opportunity and the wonderful giveaway. I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks again Sonnie and HTS!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Congratulations Jeff  I look forward to your impressions on this.


Thanks Tony and I look forward to providing my impressions. One last…Woo Hoo!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got tracking numbers and 5 boxes showing up tomorrow! Total weight shows as being 178.6 pounds which kind of surprised me.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I've got tracking numbers and 5 boxes showing up tomorrow! Total weight shows as being 178.6 pounds which kind of surprised me.


That's awesome man enjoy and cant wait to see them set up


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Tomorrow is Christmas at the JBrax house! Have your wife take pictures of you opening your presents!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Tomorrow is Christmas at the JBrax house! Have your wife take pictures of you opening your presents!


I would but mama's out of town. Just me and the dog but we'll make the best of it.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Don't give your self a hernia, fire up the BBQ and get the neighbors to help!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

8086 said:


> Don't give your self a hernia, fire up the BBQ and get the neighbors to help!


All of my neighbors are in their 60's and probably not up to moving heavy boxes. The nice thing is I can turn it up fairly loud and they never complain because they don't hear very well. The downside is I often end up cleaning off their driveways when it snows.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Congrats Jeff!

They look like excellent speakers, really wish I had the space in my back yard to buy a pair my-self....hmmmmm......must convince my friends to buy a pair so I can hang out in there back yard :yes:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

sub_crazy said:


> Congrats Jeff!
> 
> They look like excellent speakers, really wish I had the space in my back yard to buy a pair my-self....hmmmmm......must convince my friends to buy a pair so I can hang out in there back yard :yes:


Thanks Mike. I must admit I'm getting excited for them to get here. On a side note if I didn't have space then I would make space. We tend to spend a lot of time outdoors in the warmer months and this will definitely enhance that experience.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My Exteris Audio system just showed. Initial thoughts are my goodness what beautiful speakers! You really have to see them in person to really appreciate the beauty of these. Also the care and attention to detail in packaging and ensuring they arrive free of damage. Lastly and this is directed at Dale…really…you set all of this up in one hour? Well, I have some work to do here and I'll report back at some point tonight. Thank you again Jerry and Sonnie for the opportunity to win this great prize. I feel the need to give back somehow.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

PICS - WE DEMAND PICS! :bigsmile:

OK, enough yelling. Did I mention pics?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, ok, ok. I have the absolute worst experience every time I try and upload pics. I'll sit down and figure it out. It always says my file size is too large. I know there's a way but I usually get frustrated and walk away.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*



JBrax said:


> Ok, ok, ok. I have the absolute worst experience every time I try and upload pics. I'll sit down and figure it out. It always says my file size is too large. I know there's a way but I usually get frustrated and walk away.


I highly recommend opening a photobucket account specifically for here. That is what I do - then, after uploading, I just copy the IMG tag and paste it right in my post.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> I highly recommend opening a photobucket account specifically for here. That is what I do - then, after uploading, I just copy the IMG tag and paste it right in my post.


Ok thanks Joe. I'll send all kinds of pics if it works.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Holler if you cannot - you can just email them to me and I can upload them.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the offer but I need to conquer this on my own!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I went ahead and shot you a couple of pics Joe. I'll do the Photobucket thing a bit later.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I went ahead and shot you a couple of pics Joe. I'll do the Photobucket thing a bit later.


Ahhhh don't leave us hanging


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*



JBrax said:


> I went ahead and shot you a couple of pics Joe. I'll do the Photobucket thing a bit later.


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

JQueen said:


> Ahhhh don't leave us hanging


When I said later I meant later tonight.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*



JBrax said:


> Ok, ok, ok. I have the absolute worst experience every time I try and upload pics. I'll sit down and figure it out. It always says my file size is too large. I know there's a way but I usually get frustrated and walk away.


I am a bit flummoxed by the forum picture hosing too. Try using a 3rd party service.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

8086 said:


> I am a bit flummoxed by the forum picture hosing too. Try using a 3rd party service.


Yes, Joe (ALMFamily) suggested Photobucket so I'll be employing that later tonight to upload some pics.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, I really need to just stop listening to these speakers. The more I listen to them the more I think about having a different two channel music dedicated system. These speakers sound amazing with every song I throw at them. Like Dale eluded to in his review I was a bit underwhelmed initially until I figured out the EQ settings. Setup was definitely more than a hour for me but that isn't my strong suit. I think it took me 30 minutes to get the metal speaker covers screwed on. Small screws and many of them plus shaky hands equal nightmare! To be honest I really can't explain just how impressed I am by this system and really need Joe's reporting abilities here. I think Dale's review was spot on. I would find it difficult to give these up.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

If I'm not mistaken, I think Photobucket has a bandwidth restriction. So only handful of people on this forum will get to view the picture before it is blocked.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

First of all... if your pics are too large, lower the resolution on your camera so that it is 800 x 600, which is a good size for most Internet applications anyway.

Second... use our image gallery... it is absolutely free. We have our own dedicated server and there is no bandwidth limitation (at least not anything we are ever going to reach in the next fifty-eleven years). Our image gallery may resize the images if they are too large, I can't remember, but I think it does.

You can use the My Photos button when creating a post and click on the thumbnails to add them to the post... then users can click on them to have them enlarge within the page. 

 

OR you can just add the link for the full size image. :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

I think I have this picture thing figured out. :huh:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Impressive, is it just me or do those speaker towers look to be 6-8 feet tall!!!!!
Nice, i bet they sound spectacular.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

phillihp23 said:


> Impressive, is it just me or do those speaker towers look to be 6-8 feet tall!!!!!
> Nice, i bet they sound spectacular.


No, probably closer to 4 feet in height. I was floored by the sound to be quite honest. When I finally got the EQ dialed in I was impressed.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Very nice Jeff - thanks for the pics!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Great looking speakers man enjoy those bad boys


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I can't wait to have some people over and enjoy them on the deck. I did have a friend stop by last night and gave him a demo. He was also very impressed by the sound and travertine stone finish.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Exteris Audio Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Oh, wow. I am a bit jealous!


----------

